
Ask HN: Is it possible to learn web dev/programming from videos? - Onixelen
Can you learn mainly from video tutorials? There are lots of seemingly great paid ones out there and some also free ones. I&#x27;m having a hard time with reading but seem to be able to grasp concepts from videos fine. So that rules out being a complete idiot. Can I learn enough to be employable as a web developer&#x2F;software engineer? I haven&#x27;t put aside enough time and taken learning this stuff seriously because I have doubt about videos being enough but if I can learn mainly from videos I will commit more time to this. I don&#x27;t have a problem reading small amount of text like the description of what a function does and I can read Hacker News.
======
WestCoastJustin
Yes. Both [http://railscasts.com/](http://railscasts.com/) &
[https://www.railstutorial.org/](https://www.railstutorial.org/) were
instrumental to helping me learn RoR way back when. They have helped
thousands, if not, tens of thousands of folks learn web dev/programming from
videos. Just search HN and see the good things folks have to say about them.

